# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Paramtrage d'un timeout pour un web service

## eric.bryan

Bonjour  tous,
J'ai un web service REST que j'hberge dans IIS 7.5.
Le Web service fonctionne bien.
J'essaye de paramtrer un timeout dans le web.config, mais rien n'y fait.
J'ai essay :
dans mon web.config :


```

```

et dans mon controller du web service :


```

```

Je pensais sortir du code en erreur au bout de 10 secondes mais au lieu de a je sors du code au bout de 1 minute, peu importe ce que je mets dans les paramtres "executionTimeout" et "timeout".

J'ai cherch dans les paramtres de IIS (7.5), mais impossible de trouver  quoi correspond cette minute.

Quelqu'un a t'il une ide ?

Merci beaucoup par avance.

Eric.

----------


## txuku

Bonjour
J utilise ce script vbs pour retarder le lancement d une application :



```

```

Si  tu peux t en inspirer ???

----------

